# Alot of Bacon



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Now this is one huge pig!

http://news.mywebpal.com/partners/680/public/news809759.html


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

All I can say is "DAMN"...!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Holy cow or should I say holy pig?? That sucker is huge!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, now there are those out there that claim the pics are fake and the family is lying. They have pictures and the taxi has the head. I have to ask myself though, why in the world didn't they do more like videoing, calling game warden, etc. They had to know this thing was some sort of record.

Lg_mouth


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

That is a huge Hog, but why would you kill something that rare for 800lbs of meat?

They said they had high powered rifles incase it tried to attack them but they let the little kid chase it for 3 hours shooting it 9 times with a .50 caliber revolver...I do not hunt, but I thought most hunters try to minimize the suffering of their game?


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

its real. and all over the news.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

yea I read about it and at first I thought it was fake but I guess not. I want to know how a hog can get that big. I was also wonderin how that thing walks through the woods without it knocking over trees and brush and all such things. But man is that kid lucky.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i heard some where, he spooked it and it charged him. It ate to much of that recalled pig food. LOL with all that toxic in it.


----------

